# Is this a Tecnos? And if not--what do you think it is??



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Been telling this guy that the bike he has on eBay is not a Tecnos because it does not have the shaped and O/S top and down tube.

Auction:
Fantastic and Very RARE Colnago Tecnos Columbus Steel Frame Forks | eBay

Seller claims not all Tecnos-es had shaped tubes--which I think is wrong...

If it is not a Tecnos (which is what I think) what is the likely model of the bike?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Tecnos was also what Colnago called the tubing. A Tecnos frame has Tecnos shaped tubing and the Columbus sticker was a specific Tecnos sticker.

Also the Tecnos had plug in style rear dropouts. Some had the rear derailleur cable running inside the chainstay and an opening in the dropout for the cable.

No Tecnos shaped tubing and no Tecnos dropouts means not a Tecnos. Just a repaint with wrong Columbus sticker.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

It's not a Technos. Probably a resprayed Super.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah and not a bit of chrome on it. Not a Tecnos!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Colnago Elegant Columbus EL Nivacrom

is what it's being sold as now.


----------

